# best and most effective way to take adderall



## bandit

What is the best and most effective way to take adderall if i want the effect of it to last at least 2 hours? And is there really a difference between all the ways (i.e. swallowing, snorting, eating, mixing with water and dropping it in to your nose)? I have the crushable 10 mg ones, not the capsules.

thanks for anyone who helps me out


----------



## Aeon Psyche

bandit said:
			
		

> What is the best and most effective way to take adderall if i want the effect of it to last at least 2 hours? And is there really a difference between all the ways (i.e. swallowing, snorting, eating, mixing with water and dropping it in to your nose)? I have the crushable 10 mg ones, not the capsules.
> 
> thanks for anyone who helps me out



snorting will make the duration shorter but will give you a faster come up described as a rush that many enjoy. eating it will result in having a longer duration. I have no idea of bioavailability but personally I would just eat the pills. It's not healthy to snort things and the duration of speed is long anyways.


----------



## soundthecymbals

Whatever way you take it, it's going to last a lot longer than two hours...

I find plugging to be the best MOA for adderall.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

oral administration all the way for adderall.


----------



## dropmealine

i just eat 'em.  snorting it gives a little bit of a rush but its not really worth the trouble.. its a salt compound so it works fast if you eat it anyway.  

but if you're gonna sniff, the drip is very sweet.  just look in a mirror before you go anywhere, because you'll have blue rings around your nostrils, and you don't wanna be like me and walk around for a half hour without noticing : )


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

I think you know what the most effective way is. IV.

If not, than oral is second i believe


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

smokeymcpot42088 said:
			
		

> I think you know what the most effective way is. IV.



Obviously IV will be more effective, but we both know that shooting pills is dangerous. This is a harm reduction forum, and in the sake of harm reduction, IVing pills is a very bad idea.

OP, parachute the pills.


----------



## jayzhova

I have to say that snorting is, but they hurt like hell. But I have to agree that the drip is sweet.


----------



## Aeon Psyche

dropmealine said:
			
		

> i just eat 'em.  snorting it gives a little bit of a rush but its not really worth the trouble.. its a salt compound so it works fast if you eat it anyway.
> 
> but if you're gonna sniff, the drip is very sweet.  just look in a mirror before you go anywhere, because you'll have blue rings around your nostrils, and you don't wanna be like me and walk around for a half hour without noticing : )



Hahaha How come the drip is sweet though? I have never heard that about any substance ever?


----------



## soundthecymbals

Aeon Psyche said:
			
		

> Hahaha How come the drip is sweet though? I have never heard that about any substance ever?


Sugars in the pills.

But it's not like..  a good sweet.  It's pretty much disgusting.


----------



## TheHappyChemical

Its the single most disgusting sweet taste ever.

I'd personally just eat it. It lasts longer, and is much less jittery than snorting it. Much smoother feel.


----------



## SKL

soundthecymbals said:
			
		

> Sugars in the pills.
> 
> But it's not like..  a good sweet.  It's pretty much disgusting.



I used to crush them up and put them in your morning coffee instead of sugar. But I was a very sick and twisted individual at the time


----------



## marquee

I usually snort - wiki gives the BA as 75% intranasal vs. ~25% oral (I've never found it to be this much of a difference in practice) so I figure I'll get more out of my drugs.


----------



## spiralza

Adderall's going to last way more than two hours no matter how you take it, but I would just swallow them.  Snort the stuff if you want to, though.  I've seen my friends rail crushed XR powder all the time, and they claim that the drip is much less unpleasant than most other pills.


----------



## marquee

I'm pretty sure you can't get anything out of snorting the micronized XR beads - don't those need to be digested?


----------



## SKL

^ ancedotal experience says no, common sense says maybe


----------



## marquee

That was really more of a statement than a question - the nasal membranes don't have the ability to digest the coating.  Another thing I noticed - the BA (presumably oral) of dextroamphetamine is listed as 75% on wiki, which might suggest oral and intranasal administration are similarly effective.  I do love the drip, though... why do people have to hate on it?


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Because it's a bitter and disgusting taste in your throat and probably far more unhealthy.


----------



## marquee

I described to a friend the sensation of snorting Adderall as approximately as painful as snorting water (as in not that bad).  Would anyone agree?


----------



## marquee

Aeon Psyche said:
			
		

> Because it's a bitter and disgusting taste in your throat and probably far more unhealthy.


Other than possible damage to the nasal septum (which I don't think would be particularly bad compared with cocaine, considering the chemical makeup of the amphetamine salts) why would snorting be worse?


----------



## dropmealine

i like the drip.  but i'm also one of those weirdos who likes the coke drip, too.


----------



## SKL

There is ample evidence that snorting pills is really, really bad for the nose, palate, lungs, etc. Most of the research has been done regarding oxys and other opiates but for the most part it should apply as the binders used in pills are not dissimilar.


----------



## hatethered

OH GOD i have snorted THE


----------



## motiv311

i dont know WHY on earth people snort adderall. its not nearly as strong as oral usage. BTW the best way to take any XR type of stimulant is to seperate the capsule and then grind the beads in your teeth and swallow. that is the only trick i know of that really works;


----------



## klowns

yes its overly sweet due to way too much sugar in the pill. drips from suboxone are also overly sweet. and clonopin is also slightly sweet in the nose.....
to the op: oral is the best way to take amphetamines in my mind. even meth....well unless you have a needle.  but eating amps will ROCK your fuggin socks off. snorting adderalls doesnt even give a rush


----------



## adrefofadre

motiv311 said:
			
		

> i dont know WHY on earth people snort adderall. its not nearly as strong as oral usage. BTW the best way to take any XR type of stimulant is to seperate the capsule and then grind the beads in your teeth and swallow. that is the only trick i know of that really works;


How about a mortar and pestle? How about crushing them between two spoons? How about dumping them onto a plate and smashing a spoon on them? C'mon, be more creative. Also, anybody snorting the fucking XR beads whole should not be doing drugs. They're coated in wax, half of which won't be digested for 3-4 hours. If they can't digest in your stomach for 3-4 hours, how the hell is your nose going to do this?

Anyway, I crush via the above method and rail them. I don't get any euphoric rush when I eat it. I tried eating a bunch of them, and it felt like a caffeine overdose (nausea, dizziness). You'd think that snorting a bunch of wax would be more damaging than doing coke, but there's worse things than wax in most coke. After an Adderall binge, my nose is usually fine. After a binge on shitty coke, my nose feels like it's going to fall off, and I blow out huge bloody chunks of what I presume is snot/cuts.


----------



## motiv311

no you don't understnad ^^^ from my experience adderall isn't nearly as effective when snorted. . Swallow the same amount you snort, and you WILL feel higher...


----------



## Spaazkaz

So marquee says 75% intranasal 25% oral - wiki. 
Motiv311 says its much stronger oral. This is my own
interpretation of what they said, too lazy to quote. Who is right? -Spaz-


----------



## theWorldWithin

wiki is wrong, oral bioavailability is significantly higher than intranasal for pure amphetamine. That discrepency goes up even more when you consider that binders stop nasal absorbtion but do not affect oral. also oral has less tendancy to redose.


----------



## brutus

Adderall is not going to last 2 hours no matter how you take it.


----------



## larryloloy

eat those things foshow!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

IME, snorting is loads better than oral use; however, if you do go with the oral route, then you should potentiate it with a little sodium bicarbonate (baking soda).


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

crush them, mix into a small amount of luke warm water. stir for a minute and drink it!  

or filter it through a motorcycle fuel filter, freebase it, then smoke it, lol. we tried this a few times for fun.  i still prefer drinking it though.   

to much time with free adderall while on adderall, lol.


----------



## cyniclove

I've personally never plugged Adderall, but I have plugged ecstasy (with intense results). Like many others said, snorting does give you a rush but has a shorter duration than eating it.
However, if you eat it, you might want to consider what's in your stomach.

Gastrointestinal alkalinizing agents (sodium bicarbonate, etc.) increase absorption of amphetamines. Co-administration of ADDERALL® and gastrointestinal alkalizing agents, such as antacids, should be avoided. 
Urinary alkalinizing agents (acetazolamide, some thiazides) increase the concentration of the non-ionized species of the amphetamine molecule, thereby decreasing urinary excretion. Both groups of agents increase blood levels and therefore potentiate the actions of amphetamines.

Urinary acidifying agent
-(ammonium chloride, sodium acid phosphate, etc.) increase the concentration of the ionized species of the amphetamine molecule, thereby increasing urinary excretion. Both groups of agents lower blood levels and efficacy of amphetamines.


Eat a couple of tums 30 minutes before you pop it.
That's what I do. It really works. For me anyway.


----------



## cyniclove

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> IME, snorting is loads better than oral use; however, if you do go with the oral route, then you should potentiate it with a little sodium bicarbonate (baking soda).



Haha sorry i didn't see your post.


----------



## abfarance

jayzhova said:
			
		

> I have to say that snorting is, but they hurt like hell. But I have to agree that the drip is sweet.



i remember the first time i snorted this in high school i thought the dude gave me sugar pills. a few minutes later i knew they weren't sugar pills.


----------



## ARCHANGEL21

Absorption of Adderal through the GI tract is rapid Peak effect is between 1-5hr

Duration is 10hr.

Half life: 10-30hr. 

Best bet is to Just swallow them whole!!!!


----------



## motiv311

all you ppl who say that snorting adderall gives you a better buzz or quicker high, you're just fooling yourselves! and especially the people who say they can smoke it, YOU CANNOT SMOKE ADDERALL. ITS NOT POSSIBLE - - we don't care of your amazing internet drug chemist skillz either  

 adderall is meant to be swallowed, plain and simple. I've been prescribed every form of adderall and everything else since I was 11, and im 22 now. I've tried every different way of taking adderall for years. And i've never snorted since like 5 years ago, because it doesn't hardly work when you do it. Its impossible to extract pure amphetamine from adderall and freebase it. . thats just the way it is.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^ You could just pour some powdered adderall into a test tube and smoke that, or you could find out whats in the adderall you have and chemically separate the amphetamines from the fillers/binders and convert that into freebase form.  But it would be very unhealthy and wasteful I bet.


----------



## Atlien3

crush them fine and toot them, if u dont like to sniff crush and drop them in warm water for 5 minutes and drink


----------



## TheSpeedRacer

ARCHANGEL21 said:
			
		

> Absorption of Adderal through the GI tract is rapid Peak effect is between 1-5hr
> 
> Duration is 10hr.
> 
> Half life: 10-30hr.
> 
> Best bet is to Just swallow them whole!!!!



I only wish Adderall could last 10-30 hrs. Seriously though, Adderall's active CNS effects will not last that long even in a non-tolerant individual.  Maybe if you aren't tolerant you MIGHT be able to get 10 full hours of stimulation, but only from the XR capsules.  With the IR, expect 3 1/2 to 4 hours if your not tolerant.  Once you develop a tolerance, however, that number easily goes down to about 1 to 2 hrs.  Either way, taking Adderall orally will always be the most effective and smartest route of administration.


----------



## bingey

^
half life is the time it takes for half of the drug and its active metabloites to leave the body

so i think you misunderstood


----------



## djdeuce2001

what would be the safest way to plug it? if someone were to take the risk of doing that.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Crush pill/bb's and insert into oral syringe.


----------



## pelviselvis

djdeuce2001 said:
			
		

> what would be the safest way to plug it? if someone were to take the risk of doing that.



The safest way to plug any tablet of drug would be by crushing the drug into as fine of a powder as you can and by dissolving the powder in a clean solution such as distilled water. Try to use as little solution to completely dissolve the drug as possible as a high concentration is desired. Draw the solution into a syringe without a needle. Be sure to defecate before doing this, as you wouldn't want the drug to be absorbed by fecal matter. After injection, lie on your side somewhere comfortable for about 30 minutes (although longer is better). Sitting up would force the liquid to rest towards your anus, rather than the rectum, decreasing opportunity for absorption.

If you don't want to dissolve liquid, you can still crush up the pill and either put it in a gel capsule or a small, thin wrap of tissue. Use a water-soluble lubricant to insert the object. It's better to use more lotion/lube/gel than less as doing so provides more moisture for the drug to use to pass the mucous membranes lining the inside of your butt.

I've done this many times and I highly recommend it. It's not as complicated or gross as it sounds. It's one of the most economical ways to do water-soluble drugs.


----------



## lilmama0o0o

I *just* snorted the exact pill the OP is talking about. (Blue 10 IR) and it's NOT painful and NOT disgusting... tastes sweet, even.  If you snort pills at all, this is one of the most pleasant ones to do so with. Seems almost made for it IMO. just my 2 cents!


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

plugging adderall works VERy well , gives a great rush and buzz compared to sniffing/oral adderall


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

@ whoeversaidyoucantsmokeit- your full of it. you most defiantly can, I ASSURE YOU.  

read the post below the one you maid and follow those directions. NOT FUCKING HARD.

and my internet drug chemist skillz are pretty sweet, arse.


----------



## anonymous1419

I'm prescribed the same pills, the blue square ones? I say eat 'em...they taste like candy


----------



## I_UseD

From rxlist.com


> *Food does not affect the extent of absorption of d-amphetamine and l-amphetamine, but prolongs Tmax by 2.5 hours* (from 5.2 hrs at fasted state to 7.7 hrs *after a high-fat meal*) for d-amphetamine and 2.1 hours (from 5.6 hrs at fasted state to 7.7 hrs after a high fat meal) for l-amphetamine after administration of ADDERALL XR® 30 mg. Opening the capsule and sprinkling the contents on applesauce results in comparable absorption to the intact capsule taken in the fasted state. Equal doses of ADDERALL XR® strengths are bioequivalent.



Ive always taken pills on an empty stomach in an attempt to increase the rush, however this implies you will stay higher, longer if you scarf down a few cheeseburgers before popping.  Anyone have any experience/comments about this?

Also, can ppl give their personal experiences of how to get the greatest euphoric rush out of their adderall?  We've been talking ingestion methods, what about other ways to potentiate?

EDIT:  Here is the website http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/adderallxr_cp.htm


----------



## Ayashi

While I'm no veteran to Bluelight, the confusion between sweet and bitter is simply the fillers.  I've played around with the brand name and found no sugary qualities; either snorting or munching.  The one time I was given generics they were ovular, flat, and thick; if memory serves I believe it was BARR, or Watson? The text was carved deeply, and THOSE were sweet. And heinous and gross.

Snorting the brand name offered a slight burning 'taste' and yep, snorting either offered little difference (if not less effectiveness) than swallowing the suckers.


----------



## stonedpimp420

If you dont think that snorting addies is better then taking orally them then you've never snorted any addie. Personally i like to crush the beeds of an XR 30 (they must be crushed) and snort those. The burn isn't to bad compared to other pills, and the drip in your throat does not bother me one bit.


----------



## neverstop

1.crush the pills

2.put the resulting powder in a shot glass

3.add 3/4 table spoon baking soda to said shot glass

4. fill shot glass with water (DO NOT use fruit juices of any kind they are acidic and will hinder absorption)

5.????

6.stir mixture

7.bottoms up

8.profit?


----------



## fineline

The first rx i filled , i came home and immediately snorted one. Pretty good, on my way up, never really got there, came down quick with jitters and nausea. Next day i swallowed one and liked it alot better. I am sad though... about the snorting not working out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I prefer snorting. The high is a little different- you peak faster, doesn't last as long. I don't know what it is, it just feels better to me.


----------



## rollontheground

everyone is always talking about methods of crushing the beads...did you guys forget about pill crushers? You can get them from the pharmacy, maybe even your supermarket (thats where i got mine) for 2.99. It works so good and i so quick, just open capsule, pour beads into pill crusher, twist once or twice and the beads are now a fine powder.

IMO: amphetamines should be taken orally and methylphenidate should be insulfated (or iv'ed if your into that). only exception to this rule i know of is concerta, DONT SNORT CONCERTA!!!


----------



## panic24/7

*scared with adderall/ativan*

scared with adderall/ativan
I just took 90 mg XR and 1 mg ativan and my heart is acting really strage, it will stop and then go fast, am I going to be ok?


----------



## pegleg064

SNORT IT!
haha you get used to whatever displeasure it causes, and you dont need as much as if you'd taken it.


----------



## orgone

> Maybe if you aren't tolerant you MIGHT be able to get 10 full hours of stimulation, but only from the XR capsules. With the IR, expect 3 1/2 to 4 hours if your not tolerant.



Incorrect. I have had approx. 6 hours of sleep in the last 50 hours and ate a 30 mg IR at nine this morning to stay up. It is now 3:20 and I am still going strong, feeling alert, somewhat restless, memory is shot, and can hardly bring myself to swallow this meal I'm eating even though I haven't eaten anything since 8 last night. Oral adderall lasts much longer than 4 hours.


----------



## BASEjumper

making it go down your throat and into your stomach by swallowing the pill


----------



## Smurfeh

Chew it up or break it in half and take it with a nice big glass of milk or two .  The more basic your GI tract the better it will be absorbed.

You can take Tums or Rolaids too but I hate the taste and texture.


----------



## motiv311

this guy is right on ^


----------



## kcfaerydust

im sorry if this was already covered but i was just prescribed adderall xr. i was used to 20mg ritalins that i would rail and pow! so i tried crushing the hell out of the beads (note to self pill crusher needed for those fucking beads) i had no pain or whatever. but i took a lot, i mean 3/4 of a script to feel speedy. i had always heard adderall was better than ritalin and i was very dissapointed. the general concencus seems to be to take them po. however, i dont want to wait hours for it to kick in. does crushing and drinking speed that up without wasting it or plugging (which im not sure how to do) or parachuting skim waiting forever for results? i seriously went through a script in a couple days and i feel like i wasted it all and im bummed.


----------



## ModestMouse3

I choose both. I like to snort it, because it gives you a real good rush, and a more lightheaded upity high. I like to swallow it, because I feel like it gives stronger body buzzes. If you do a couple lines, and throw the rest in a drink and swallow it, this seems to be most effective. I tried it yesterday with 40 MG. I couldn't sleep at all last night though, so I got up and did some situps, I'm going to eat breakfast, shower and digest, than take another 20MG XR so I don't pass out in school today.


----------



## Nibiru

You can crush them, soak in alcohol, decant and filter the insoluble residue out, evaporate the alcohol, at least as long as they don't happen to be bound to wax. Then you can snort them. I've done this with many things. I know that the little balls in dexedrine are bound to sugar. Don't know about adderall.

Man, I shouldn't even tell people these things.


----------



## Mc420!!

Can adderall be converted to a smokeable form?


----------

